# Columbia Status "Cash fee"



## swilsey (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi all,

This is my second post and is a more tailored question, so maybe someone will respond. I got my columbia tracking number and checked my status. It says the application and the fee was received. For all the materials (autobiographical essay, scripts, etc.) the receipt status is "cash fee." Anyone know what this is?! Any response would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 31, 2008)

Apparently, one of my recommendations is not in yet and my transcript does not have my graduation date on it. I don't know, I'm waiting for a call some an admissions officer to discuss this. I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## sophiedog (Jan 31, 2008)

My application fee says recieved too; so does everything else except my transcript says "provisional/pending," must be because I'm still in 4th year, graduating in the spring. They did get the code name of my university wrong and it's listed under a name the school hasn't used in like 15 years!


----------



## swilsey (Feb 1, 2008)

I finally got ahold of Columbia and they said it was an error and that all the materials were in. No worries.


----------

